# transformer un mac mini en time capsule possible ?



## Wolfaz (5 Octobre 2015)

je voudrai votre avis 
j'aimerai transformer un vieux mac mini en disque dur externe 
qui pourrait me servir de disque dur externe, ou time machine branché sur un autre mac mini
bref est-il possible de le transformer en time capsule  ?
que faudrait-il faire pour y arriver ?


----------



## rama.197 (5 Octobre 2015)

Tu devrais installer Os X Server dessus ton mac mini, tu pourra faire exactement ce que tu veux : Sauvegarder tes mac a la maison sur ce mac mini. Par contre, ça se feras par ton réseau LAN (bonne nouvelle tant qu'a moi)

Pour faire un disque dur externe : http://davidbosman.fr/blog/2010/10/17/simplicite-et-efficacite-du-mac-le-mode-target/


----------



## Wolfaz (6 Octobre 2015)

Et en formatant le dd interne
En. Branchant via Ethernet sur un nouveau Mac. Mini, il ne sera pas détecté?


----------



## rama.197 (6 Octobre 2015)

Ce que je t'explique, c'est de garder ton mac mini, ne pas formater, seulement faire une install propre si tu le souhaite, le brancher sur ton ROUTEUR (ou box en france je crois) Ta switch dans le fond... tu installe le logiciel d'apple "Server" et parmis les choix de serveur, tu peux choisir de créer un time capsule.


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2015)

Rama, pourquoi LAN ? Si sa borne wifi (ou partie wifi de la box) est en mode pont, les ordis en wifi et en ethernet partagent le même réseau et plage d'IP. Donc ils se verront même en wifi


----------



## rama.197 (7 Octobre 2015)

Lan = Réseau local

Un réseau local inclu le wifi et l'ethernet. Seulement, je crois que l'ethernet est plus stable que le wifi donc un serveur devrait être connecté sur ethernet (et les périphériques wifi pourrons y accéder ça va sans dire)


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2015)

Ok on s'était mal compris 

L'Ethernet est plus stable si tout est en Ethernet, mais il utilise peut-être un MacBook avec ... Et puis il faut que son réseau soit en gigabit sinon le wifi actuel risque d'être plus pêchu en débit ... j'ai une airport ac, mais ma livebox n'est pas en gigabit ... c'est le goulot.


----------

